# See Japan Snowstorm



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

Check this out. They stole our snow
NIIGATA, Japan, Jan. 16 (UPI) -- Japan is being whacked by another winter storm this weekend, with up to 39 inches of snow expected by Sunday evening, meteorologists predicted


----------

